# Electronic Cigarette - Dr. David Baron, M.D.



## n0ugh7_zw (17/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (18/1/16)

Very nice videos. I just hate it when e-cigarette manufacturers chooses a name for their product that contains the word "smoke", i.e. "Smoke Stick". That is just stupid and has nothing to do with the product.
Thanks for this and this doctor is well informed and did a great thing for vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

